

Startup Quote: Mark Cuban, co-founder, HDNet - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3273253182

======
raychancc
Every no gets me closer to a yes.

\- Mark Cuban (@mcuban)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3273253182>

